# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Qual destas famílias de peixes NÃO é considerada reef safe ?

## João Magano



----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Os borboletas...o que è uma pena  :yb663: ...pois tem individuos bastante interessantes.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rita Bezerra

Olá,

São os borboletas...Tão bonitos :yb677: ....Mas tão danadinhos :Coradoeolhos:

----------

